# Regulations on Spot, Whiting, and Croaker have passed the SC house.



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Limit of 50 of the three species combined.
http://www.scstatehouse.gov/sess120_2013-2014/bills/4945.htm

Imagine them try to enforce this during a spot run... wow, more than a few of that crowd keep every thing they catch legal or not.


----------



## Landonsteen (Jul 9, 2013)

I wonder how many of those spot fisherman will actually listen to that...


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

It will def reduce crowds.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Interesting.


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

This may be a good thing, only time will tell.


----------



## Bill Stafford (May 25, 2010)

Wow I can't believe it. It might be a big pay day for the game wardens during the spot run.


----------



## daprez (Jul 2, 2013)

this will be interesting to watch them trying to enforce this...lol.. they should have put a size limit on the whiting and croaker too.. people keep 4 inch fish... back in the day we used to catch 12 inch croakers.. not no more that size is rare now..


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

I know I would personally like to see a size limit on croaker and whiting...it is ridiculous some of the fish that people keep. There are many that could not make a fish stick out of what they are keeping.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

I thought most fisherman released small fish. Boy was I wrong. Caught some small pomps last year on Topsail and when I released them, a guy came up and offered to take any I was throwing back. Of course he wasn't catching anything. I offered him some fleas and told him where to fish but I am not keeping a fish that costs more energy to clean than you get from the fish, and certainly am not going to do his work for him. Most croakers or spot I catch either go back out or go back out on a big circle hook as bait as needed.


----------



## SPIZZ (Apr 21, 2013)

So now instead of me alone catching and keeping 600 three inch whiting/croaker in my ice less cooler, with my upside down spincaster, at the first shelter on the pier, now I will have to bring 11 non fishing friends and family members just incase DNR wants to check my "community" cooler so I can keep my normal 600 fish? Even though I never followed size or creel limits before on other species before this new regulation, I will do my best to follow this new one as best as I can...this is the thought process of the people this regulation targets.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't want to see size limits, the small spot, whiting, and croaker are fantastic bait.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

I would like to see a size on whiting and pompano maybe near 8 to 10 inches. Ive used both for bait on desperate days but im not above the law, id glady stop using them.

First I want better enforcement of current regulations. Ive been checked 3 times in the past 4 years. Twice in murrels inlet and once in Gtown. Some people have to be babysitted on the pier. You say something and they just filet them in front of you.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Also this law still has to get passed by the governor, but I don't think it will be shot down.


----------



## GaryM (Oct 22, 2013)

Interesting that the new limit is the only one in the list that says "Taken By Hook And Line". Suppose that means you can net them by the bucket or boat load.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Also this law still has to get passed by the governor, but I don't think it will be shot down.


Thanks, RJ. I thought it was passed completely. Keep up the good work. I think there should be some kind of size limit on whiting also, such a waste to watch what goes in the buckets


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

I like the law as is. If they keep the small ones that leaves more bigguns. A good portion of those small fish are hooked deep and will die anyway. So as long as they are being cleaned and eaten it makes no difference to me what size they. Now enforcing the law is the big problem.


----------



## ncfisherman45 (Feb 9, 2013)

Kenmefish said:


> I like the law as is. If they keep the small ones that leaves more bigguns. A good portion of those small fish are hooked deep and will die anyway. So as long as they are being cleaned and eaten it makes no difference to me what size they. Now enforcing the law is the big problem.


where do you think the big ones come from? their not born that size.....duh


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

So if you can keep 50 sea mullett and they have to be over ten inches, what happens? You throw back 50 small fish trying to catch 50 over ten inches. Then say 10 of the small fish die, you have depleated the population by sixty. Does that make any sense?
Me I would only keep enought for a meal or two. If I fill the freezer, I have no excuse to go fishing again.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

So if you can keep 50 sea mullett and they have to be over ten inches, what happens? You throw back 50 small fish trying to catch 50 over ten inches. Then say 10 of the small fish die, you have depleated the population by sixty. Does that make any sense?
Me I would only keep enought for a meal or two. If I fill the freezer, I have no excuse to go fishing again.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Finally passed the Senate and enrolled for ratification by the Governor.
I expect it to be passed. New fishing regs go into effect in August... I just want to see them once on the pier in a spot run by their own accord.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Bill Stafford said:


> Wow I can't believe it. It might be a big pay day for the game wardens during the spot run.


It will be a big pay day I'm sure


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

pods said:


> I thought most fisherman released small fish. Boy was I wrong. Caught some small pomps last year on Topsail and when I released them, a guy came up and offered to take any I was throwing back. Of course he wasn't catching anything. I offered him some fleas and told him where to fish but I am not keeping a fish that costs more energy to clean than you get from the fish, and certainly am not going to do his work for him. Most croakers or spot I catch either go back out or go back out on a big circle hook as bait as needed.


Absolutely!


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

SpringmaidKeith said:


> It will be a big pay day I'm sure


Be careful what you wish for. The economic impact might adversely effect you as well.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

I thought the days of the big spot runs were over? you know the fishin stories I heard about the spots being caught by the hundreds on the piers.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

And folks its law. In effect now. Any body want to babysit a pier in a spot run? opcorn:
Kieth... print some up and staple them to the pier lol...


> June 12, 2014
> 
> General Assembly passes new catch, possession limits on spot, whiting, Atlantic croaker
> A recent amendment to the South Carolina Code of Laws (50-5-1705) is now in effect. The amended section reads as follows: It is unlawful for a person to take or possess in any one day more than fifty of a combination of the following: spot (Leiostomus xanthurus), whiting (Menticirrhus spp.), and Atlantic croaker (Micropogonias undulatus) taken by hook and line. The Coastal Conservation Association was instrumental in crafting this legislation with DNR and legislators.Atlantic croaker
> ...


----------

